# Challenger Order Deadline



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was visiting the Aster Hobby USA website today and spotted a new notice on the Challenger page. With the anticipated arrival of the prototype any day in the US, the cutoff for placing an order and submitting the required deposit is now September 9th. So if you plan to purchase a Challenger, apparently the only way to insure that you will actually be able to get one is to contact your Aster dealer and quickly get him your deposit before that cutoff date. 

I guess there is always a chance that Aster Japan could decide to produce a few extras, but given the current economic uncertainty and according to Hans' site, only enough engines will be made to cover the advance orders with deposits. If you snooze, you lose!

Ross Schlabach


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and has the target price of $12,500 been met? 
Or will the target price be met? 
Just curious as to how it all works with the world economics going all over the place right now. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, 
You're not getting one?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

There is some pricing information here: http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/UP Challenger-announce.htm


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 13 Aug 2011 06:24 PM 
and has the target price of $12,500 been met? 
Or will the target price be met? 
Just curious as to how it all works with the world economics going all over the place right now. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 

This could be the "wild card" in regards to final price....along with the final number of orders


Earlier this week, the dollar slid to a 4-1/2-month trough of 76.290 yen, near March's record low of 76.250 yen.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm sure that when the final pricing has been set between Aster Japan and Aster Hobby USA, all the US Aster dealers will be notified directly and will be able to share that information with each of their customers. In the meantime, keep in mind that the $12,500 kit price number was an initial price target and not a guarantee. 

And before anybody asks, no I'm not the mouthpiece for Aster, I'm just sharing the information that's posted on the Aster Hobby USA site and applying a little common sense. My reminder about the upcoming deadline and the above notes are intended to be a public service so that no interested parties would be caught unprepared. 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang. Missed out again. 

tac


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Tac, 
You could send me the deposit, I'll put the deposit down for you, then when it comes you can send me more and I'll pay it off for you and then you can fly me over to see you and we can run it together. Does that sound like a plan or what.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jeremiah, 
Don't forget to charge Tac for putting the kit together too, and testing the Challenger for a couple of years to make sure that it works okay! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jeremiah - IF I sold a kidney, I might be able to raise the deposit, but right now I have to fill my main car up, and at nigh-on $13 a GALLON that will take a BIG chunk of the deposit. Sadly, I have to say no. 

And if Mrs tac found out, I wouldn't be needin' ANY kidneys at all. 

Great plan, btw, just the wrong guy. 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

If Mrs tac found out you wouldn't want the car filled, that way she wouldn't be able to run you over.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 13 Aug 2011 08:12 PM 
In the meantime, keep in mind that the $12,500 kit price number was an initial price target and not a guarantee.
so it could be less?
good to know!
cheers...gary


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

You're joking, right? Given that the value of the dollar has fallen against the yen, it is highly unlikely that the price will fall below that target. I have no special inside knowledge, but I think the best buyers can hope for with current exchange rate situation is that the price come close to the original target. How close, no one yet knows! Beyond that, all is speculation until Hans informs his dealers as I mentioned in an earlier posting! 

Regards, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

Not to put a stain on your Sunday shirt, but according to Argyles web site converting thier price to jap-yen and then jap-yen to US $$ comes to just over $15000 for us americans. Not set in stone of course. Hopefully does reach target price. Otherwise, that challenger is sailing right past MY house.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't think that a price of $15K will deter anybody who is already willing to $12K. 

Toy trains at this level are pocket change to those who can pay for them. 

tac


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

From a guy who feels the price paid for an Aster Mikado is stretching it for a hobby such as this, I can't fathom spending that on an engine I couldn't ride on. However, if I had that money lying around and burning a hole in my pocket, I guess I would feel different. I was watching a video over on youtube someone posted which has quite a bit of the UP Challenger in it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkZqBtpX9EE


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

More photos added to AsterUSA web site.


----------

